

Show HN: Smartwatch comparison table - d2p
http://prodct.info/smartwatches/

======
d2p
People seemed to like the Chromebook chart, so I thought Smartwatches would be
another good table to create.

Not a huge amount available right now; but hopefully the list will grow!

